# updated izabelle!



## katt (Jun 17, 2007)

there is her video!

now. . . look at this:

day 1 (monday 6/11)







now 6 (sunday 6/17)






look at the difference! i am so happy and proud health my roommate and i have managed to already give this girl!






playing hide and seek











giving the camera a "smart" bunny look






just being cute





















some cuddly bunny kisses photos!






and her cage. . . wanted to show how we are keeping her from the other rabbits. . . the x-pen makes it so that none of the rabbits can get in contact with her between the bars!

theres my girl!


----------



## monklover (Jun 17, 2007)

Awww what a sweetie!:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2007)

Aww :biggrin2:...she is soo tiny and precious!


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 17, 2007)

Awwww shes so lovely and Im glad you found a name for her that you liked bobkat!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Awww!! She is so adorable! And also very tiny!

How much does she weigh?


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2007)

i am not sure about the weight the paperwork from the vet normally has the weight on it, but it is in pounds and she is still under a pound, so they didn't put it on. . . i will find out tomorrow when i take her in to get tested for mites

i will say she is very small, and is very cute!

i like her name too. . .

now if we could only get herupper resp. infectiondelt with i would be happy!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, shes under one pound!?!?

Poor little thing....

I seem to not now the story of how she came to you....


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2007)

yes, she is under a pound. . . i would guess she is around 1/2 pound, maybe 3/4 pound. . .

i went out to this families house after talking to them because it had sounded like they had a little rabbit that was the same color and look as my first rabbit trixie, and i really wanted to go look at it.

what i found was a family that had little rabbit experiance allowing their 6 year old son to breed his pet rabbits. there were 4babies (out of a litter of 10 i guess) left and not one of them looked like my trixie. there was however one baby that was beyond underweight, very small, and sickly looking. so naturally i brought her home.

the "breeders"were feeding her baby carrots and pellets, she was picked on by her siblings, and just in general bad condition. i just couldn't leave her she would have died. took her to the vet for sneezing and coughing and she is now getting all the food she can eat, tons of fresh water, meds for her upper resp. infection, pedilyte, nutrical, and now has to go back to the vet as she is loosing fur like mad and most of her face is bald now. we are going to get some test done to see if she has mites or another reason for the hairloss. i am also talking with some breeders of astrex fur rabbits about any mutations that fur gene may cause as she has curly/wavy fur so i am checking on that for the possible hair loss

so i think that is all the details i have on her story. . . it is kinda a sad one, but she is happy as a clam now!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 18, 2007)

Aww, thats a sad story, but im glad it has a happy ending.

How old is she? Are you keeping her for good?

She is darling


----------



## ellissian (Jun 18, 2007)

She is so cute and tiny! And a very lucky girl.


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> How old is she? Are you keeping her for good?



we are guessing she is now around 6 weeks old (i have had her for a week now, and she looked about 5 weeks when i brought her home)

her future isn't determined yet as to if she will stay with me or not. it honestly depends on winnie and herman. a lady i work with is already wanting to take her, i won't let her out of my sight till she is 100% back to health and spayed. i am going to keep her and try bonding her with herman and winnie, we shall see how it goes, even if she doesn't bond i will most likly keep her as both myself and my roommate have become very attached to the little girl. 

we are simply keeping the future open. i hate to say it (because it sounds so mean), but she isn't the rabbit i wanted to add to my life, she isn't the breed or color or anything. don't get me wrong she is adorable, but i took her because she needed an experianced owner to save her, not because i fell in love with the sickly little rabbit. . .

but my miss little izabelle has found her place, has the personality that seems to fit living with me, and is taking to the spoiled housebunny life rather well.


----------



## katt (Jun 19, 2007)

well, thought i would update as we went to the vet today

we think (after talking with a few breeders who have come across astrex rabbits before) that she is just molting out her baby coat. . . the vet agreed with me to wait on any skin tests. the bald areas are not red, or itchy, they aren't flaky or crusty, just looks like bald skin.

and she was switched to a different antibiotic for her uri. . . as we were getting no result from the last one. . .

hopefully all goes well with the new one. . . and we get the infection under control. . .


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 20, 2007)

Well that sounds like a bit of good news, I hope her health shapes up quickly!! I've been thinking of her sinceI first read about her! She is soo fortunate to have you!!



((edited cause i cant type))


----------



## Mollz (Jun 20, 2007)

You did such a good thing by rescuing her and helping the poor little mite. She is so lucky to have you and I hope she gets back to full health soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 20, 2007)

I did not think she was that small. That poor thing.


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2007)

well, at the weigh in yesterday she was 523 milligrams(sp?). . . she has gained a lot a weight in the week that we have had her. . . she loves her nutrical and would take the tube away if i let her. . .


----------



## Mollz (Jun 20, 2007)

milligrams? Don't have a clue what they are! 

Ahh, Just searched and there are 1000 milligrams to 1 gram, so she really is tiny.

I havea 8 week old bunny who is 1lb 6 oz at the moment, but thats because shes going to be a small adult. Do you know how big Izabelle will be?

(edited for spelling mistake)


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2007)

okay, i think that is right. . .


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2007)

we have no clue, she is part mini rex, one of her grandfathers was a full mini rex. after that we know nothing about her breed


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2007)

okay, maybe she is just weighed in grams. . .

as 454 grams equals 1 pound

that is what i am going to assume, not milligrams. . .

she she weighs just over a pound now, the first time we weighed her she weighed under a pound. . .

i think i need to just get my own scale, it would be so much easier!


----------



## Mollz (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah my little girl is part mini rex and part of another small breed but we aren't quite sure what!


----------



## Mollz (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't think it sounded right


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh Katt, she is a little princess! She's got ears like a little hare!


----------



## doodle (Jun 21, 2007)

She is precious and so lucky you took her in.  Those long ears are soooo cute!

I have a half-rex bunny with curly/wavy fur (more frizzy now that's she's older), and she gets a few bald spots during molting sometimes too.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 21, 2007)

She reminds me of Zeke when he was a baby. Zeke had horribly patchy fur as a baby and as he grew it came in thicker. He is half standard rex and half angora.

Here he is at about 9-10 weeks old and his fur was all patchy:





Zeke has a similar personality too. He loves to kiss people, and he gets really mad when I try to pet him with out him being able to lick me. He'll lick any part of you that is close enough for him to reach.

--Dawn


----------

